# The Pearly Gates



## Lana (Apr 28, 2008)

After a long illness, a woman died and arrived at the Gates of Heaven. While she was waiting for Saint Peter to greet her, she peeked through the Gates. She saw a beautiful banquet table. Sitting all around were her parents and all the other people she had loved and who had died before her. They saw her and began calling greetings to her.  When Saint Peter came by, the woman said to him, 

"This is such a wonderful place! How do I get in?" 

"You have to spell a word," Saint Peter told her. 

"Which word?" the woman asked. 

"Love." 

The woman correctly spelled "love" and Saint Peter welcomed her into Heaven. 

About six months later, Saint Peter came to the woman and asked her to watch the Gates of Heaven for him that day. While the woman was guarding the Gates of Heaven, her husband arrived. 

"I'm surprised to see you," the woman said. "How have you been?" 

"Oh, I've been doing pretty well since you died," her husband told her. "I married the beautiful young nurse who took care of you while you were ill. And then I won the lottery. I sold the little house you and I lived in and  bought a big mansion. And my wife and I traveled all around the world. We were on vacation and I went water skiing today.  I fell, the ski hit my head, and here I am. How do I get in?"

"You have to spell a word," the woman told him. 

"Which word?" her husband asked.  

"Czechoslovakia."


----------



## Halo (Apr 28, 2008)

:love-it:


----------



## SoSo (Apr 28, 2008)

:yahoo:


----------

